# compiling llvm90 version 2020Q3 , with compiler llvm90 version 2020Q2



## Alain De Vos (Jul 21, 2020)

This fails with clang/llvm bug.
Is this normal or not ?
[ PS : I currently try compiling llvm90 v 2020q3 with itself.]


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 21, 2020)

Post the relevant port of the error log.  Do you do it a jail (ports-mgmt/poudriere or ports-mgmt/synth)?  If you have anything in make.conf(5) or src.conf(5), post it, too.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 21, 2020)

```
[00:00:00] =>> Building devel/llvm90
[00:00:00] build started at Mon Jul 20 21:20:30 CEST 2020
[00:00:00] port directory: /usr/ports/devel/llvm90
[00:00:00] package name: llvm90-9.0.1_1
[00:00:00] building for: FreeBSD poudbjail-local-job-03 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE amd64
[00:00:00] maintained by: brooks@FreeBSD.org
[00:00:00] Makefile ident:      $FreeBSD: branches/2020Q3/devel/llvm90/Makefile 539491 2020-06-17 18:17:45Z sunpoet $
[00:00:00] Poudriere version: 3.3.4
[00:00:00] Host OSVERSION: 1201000
[00:00:00] Jail OSVERSION: 1201000
[00:00:00] Job Id: 03
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] ---Begin Environment---
[00:00:00] SHELL=/bin/csh
[00:00:00] OSVERSION=1201000
[00:00:00] UNAME_v=FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE
[00:00:00] UNAME_r=12.1-RELEASE
[00:00:00] BLOCKSIZE=K
[00:00:00] MAIL=/var/mail/root
[00:00:00] STATUS=1
[00:00:00] HOME=/root
[00:00:00] PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
[00:00:00] LOCALBASE=/usr/local
[00:00:00] USER=root
[00:00:00] LIBEXECPREFIX=/usr/local/libexec/poudriere
[00:00:00] POUDRIERE_VERSION=3.3.4
[00:00:00] MASTERMNT=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/poudbjail-local/ref
[00:00:00] POUDRIERE_BUILD_TYPE=bulk
[00:00:00] PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes
[00:00:00] SAVED_TERM=xterm
[00:00:00] PWD=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/poudbjail-local/ref/.p/pool
[00:00:00] P_PORTS_FEATURES=FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
[00:00:00] MASTERNAME=poudbjail-local
[00:00:00] SCRIPTPREFIX=/usr/local/share/poudriere
[00:00:00] OLDPWD=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/poudbjail-local/ref/.p
[00:00:00] SCRIPTPATH=/usr/local/share/poudriere/bulk.sh
[00:00:00] POUDRIEREPATH=/usr/local/bin/poudriere
[00:00:00] ---End Environment---
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] ---Begin Poudriere Port Flags/Env---
[00:00:00] PORT_FLAGS=
[00:00:00] PKGENV=
[00:00:00] FLAVOR=
[00:00:00] DEPENDS_ARGS=
[00:00:00] MAKE_ARGS=
[00:00:00] ---End Poudriere Port Flags/Env---
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] ---Begin OPTIONS List---
[00:00:00] ===> The following configuration options are available for llvm90-9.0.1_1:
[00:00:00]      BE_AMDGPU=on: AMD GPU backend (required by mesa)
[00:00:00]      CLANG=on: Build clang
[00:00:00]      COMPILER_RT=on: Sanitizer libraries
[00:00:00]      DOCS=on: Build and/or install documentation
[00:00:00]      ELFV2=off: [PowerPC64] Use OpenPOWER ELF ABI v2 by default
[00:00:00]      EXTRAS=on: Extra clang tools
[00:00:00]      GOLD=on: Build the LLVM Gold plugin for LTO
[00:00:00]      LIT=on: Install lit and FileCheck test tools
[00:00:00]      LLD=on: Install lld, the LLVM linker
[00:00:00]      LLDB=on: Install lldb, the LLVM debugger
[00:00:00]      LLD_LINK=on: Link ld.lld as ld to clang uses it
[00:00:00]      OPENMP=on: Install libomp, the LLVM OpenMP runtime library
[00:00:00]      PYCLANG=on: Install python bindings to libclang
[00:00:00] ====> Options available for the single BACKENDS: you have to select exactly one of them
[00:00:00]      BE_FREEBSD=off: Backends for FreeBSD architectures
[00:00:00]      BE_NATIVE=on: Backend(s) for this architecture (X86)
[00:00:00]      BE_STANDARD=off: All non-experimental backends
[00:00:00] ===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
[00:00:00] ---End OPTIONS List---
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] --MAINTAINER--
[00:00:00] brooks@FreeBSD.org
[00:00:00] --End MAINTAINER--
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] --CONFIGURE_ARGS--
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] --End CONFIGURE_ARGS--
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] --CONFIGURE_ENV--
[00:00:00] ac_cv_path_PERL=/usr/local/bin/perl ac_cv_path_PERL_PATH=/usr/local/bin/perl  PERL_USE_UNSAFE_INC=1 PYTHON="/usr/local/bin/python3.7" XDG_DATA_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work  HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work TMPDIR="/tmp" PATH=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin SHELL=/bin/sh CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/sh CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH="/usr/local" LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
[00:00:00] --End CONFIGURE_ENV--
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] --MAKE_ENV--
[00:00:00] PERL_USE_UNSAFE_INC=1 XDG_DATA_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work  HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work TMPDIR="/tmp" PATH=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin NO_PIE=yes MK_DEBUG_FILES=no MK_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=no SHELL=/bin/sh NO_LINT=YES DESTDIR=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/stage LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 PREFIX=/usr/local  LOCALBASE=/usr/local  CC="/usr/local/bin/clang90" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -O2 -pipe -march=ivybridge  -DNDEBUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing "  CPP="/usr/local/bin/clang-cpp90" CPPFLAGS="-isystem /usr/local/include"  LDFLAGS=" -fstack-protector-strong " LIBS="libclangApplyReplacements  libclangChangeNamespace  libclangDaemon  libclangDoc  libclangIncludeFixer  libclangMove  libclangQuery  libclangRename  libclangReorderFields  libclangTidy  libclangTidyGoogleModule  libclangTidyLLVMModule  libclangTidyMiscModule  libclangTidyReadabilityModule  libclangTidyUtils  libfindAllSymbols  libmodernizeCore -L/usr/local/lib"  CXX="/usr/local/bin/clang++90" CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -O2 -pipe -march=ivybridge -DNDEBUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -DNDEBUG -isystem /usr/local/include "  MANPREFIX="/usr/local" BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install  -s -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install  -s -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_SCRIPT="install  -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -m 444"
[00:00:00] --End MAKE_ENV--
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] --PLIST_SUB--
[00:00:00] LLVM_RELEASE=9.0.1  LLVM_SUFFIX=90  LLVM_MAJOR=9 PORTDOCS="" BE_AMDGPU="" NO_BE_AMDGPU="@comment " BE_FREEBSD="@comment " NO_BE_FREEBSD="" BE_NATIVE="" NO_BE_NATIVE="@comment " BE_STANDARD="@comment " NO_BE_STANDARD="" CLANG="" NO_CLANG="@comment " COMPILER_RT="" NO_COMPILER_RT="@comment " DOCS="" NO_DOCS="@comment " ELFV2="@comment " NO_ELFV2="" EXTRAS="" NO_EXTRAS="@comment " GOLD="" NO_GOLD="@comment " LIT="" NO_LIT="@comment " LLD="" NO_LLD="@comment " LLDB="" NO_LLDB="@comment " LLD_LINK="" NO_LLD_LINK="@comment " OPENMP="" NO_OPENMP="@comment " PYCLANG="" NO_PYCLANG="@comment " CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE="release" PYTHON_INCLUDEDIR=include/python3.7m  PYTHON_LIBDIR=lib/python3.7  PYTHON_PLATFORM=freebsd12  PYTHON_SITELIBDIR=lib/python3.7/site-packages  PYTHON_SUFFIX=37  PYTHON_VER=3.7  PYTHON_VERSION=python3.7 PYTHON2="@comment " PYTHON3="" GTK2_VERSION="2.10.0"  GTK3_VERSION="3.0.0" OSREL=12.1 PREFIX=%D LOCALBASE=/usr/local  RESETPREFIX=/usr/local LIB32DIR=lib PERL_VERSION=5.30.3  PERL_VER=5.30  PERL5_MAN1=lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man1  PERL5_MAN3=lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3  SITE_PERL=lib/perl5/site_perl  SITE_ARCH=lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.30 DOCSDIR="share/doc/llvm90"  EXAMPLESDIR="share/examples/llvm"  DATADIR="share/llvm90"  WWWDIR="www/llvm"  ETCDIR="etc/llvm"
[00:00:00] --End PLIST_SUB--
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] --SUB_LIST--
[00:00:00] LLVM_PREFIX="/usr/local/llvm90" LLVM_SUFFIX="90" BE_AMDGPU="" NO_BE_AMDGPU="@comment " BE_FREEBSD="@comment " NO_BE_FREEBSD="" BE_NATIVE="" NO_BE_NATIVE="@comment " BE_STANDARD="@comment " NO_BE_STANDARD="" CLANG="" NO_CLANG="@comment " COMPILER_RT="" NO_COMPILER_RT="@comment " DOCS="" NO_DOCS="@comment " ELFV2="@comment " NO_ELFV2="" EXTRAS="" NO_EXTRAS="@comment " GOLD="" NO_GOLD="@comment " LIT="" NO_LIT="@comment " LLD="" NO_LLD="@comment " LLDB="" NO_LLDB="@comment " LLD_LINK="" NO_LLD_LINK="@comment " OPENMP="" NO_OPENMP="@comment " PYCLANG="" NO_PYCLANG="@comment " PREFIX=/usr/local LOCALBASE=/usr/local  DATADIR=/usr/local/share/llvm90 DOCSDIR=/usr/local/share/doc/llvm90 EXAMPLESDIR=/usr/local/share/examples/llvm  WWWDIR=/usr/local/www/llvm ETCDIR=/usr/local/etc/llvm
[00:00:00] --End SUB_LIST--
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] ---Begin make.conf---
[00:00:00] USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS=yes
[00:00:00] BATCH=yes
[00:00:00] WRKDIRPREFIX=/wrkdirs
[00:00:00] PORTSDIR=/usr/ports
[00:00:00] PACKAGES=/packages
[00:00:00] DISTDIR=/distfiles
[00:00:00] FORCE_PACKAGE=yes
[00:00:00] PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes
[00:00:00] PACKAGE_BUILDING_FLAVORS=yes
[00:00:00] #### /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf ####
[00:00:00] #DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] CCACHE_DIR=/ccache
[00:00:00] WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] DISABLE_LICENSES=yes
[00:00:00] PETITECHEZ_AGREE_LICENSE=yes
[00:00:00] MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
[00:00:00] MTREE_FOLLOWS_SYMLINKS= -L
[00:00:00] BOOTWAIT= 0
[00:00:00] MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER= 6
[00:00:00] CPUTYPE?= ivybridge
[00:00:00] COMPILER_TYPE= clang
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] CFLAGS+=    -O2 -pipe
[00:00:00] CXXFLAGS+=  -O2 -pipe
[00:00:00] #kernel
[00:00:00] COPTFLAGS+= -O2 -pipe
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=openssl
[00:00:00] DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= python=3.7 
[00:00:00] DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= python3=3.7
[00:00:00] DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssh=openssh-portable 
[00:00:00] DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= openssh=openssh-portable 
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] NO_NIS=true
[00:00:00] WITH_PKGNG=yes
[00:00:00] WITHOUT_MNIS=true
[00:00:00] WITHOUT_NIS=true
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] OPTIONS_SET+= SAMPLERATE LIBSAMPLERATE GSSAPI_HEIMDAL PCRE MANPAGES LASH PORTAUDIO PULSE PULSEAUDIO JACK PAM XSCREENSAVER DBUS OSS OSS4 SNDIO OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS NO_PROFILE CPUFLAGS BUILD_OPTIMIZED LDAP
[00:00:00] OPTIONS_UNSET+= WAYLAND DEBUG ALSA AO LIBAO SPEEX LIBSPEEX NIS MNIS LDAPS
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] CC=      /usr/local/bin/clang90
[00:00:00] CXX=     /usr/local/bin/clang++90
[00:00:00] CPP=     /usr/local/bin/clang-cpp90
[00:00:00] LD=      /usr/local/bin/ld.lld90
[00:00:00] NM=      /usr/local/bin/llvm-nm90
[00:00:00] OBJDUMP= /usr/local/bin/llvm-objdump90
[00:00:00] STRINGS= /usr/local/bin/llvm-strings90
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] .if ${.CURDIR:M*/lang/blablabla}
[00:00:00] CC=      /usr/local/bin/clang90
[00:00:00] CXX=     /usr/local/bin/clang++90
[00:00:00] CPP=     /usr/local/bin/clang-cpp90
[00:00:00] LD=      /usr/local/bin/ld.lld90
[00:00:00] NM=      /usr/local/bin/llvm-nm90
[00:00:00] OBJDUMP= /usr/local/bin/llvm-objdump90
[00:00:00] STRINGS= /usr/local/bin/llvm-strings90
[00:00:00] .endif
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] .if ${.CURDIR:M*/lang/rust}
[00:00:00] COMPILER_TYPE=
[00:00:00] CC=  cc
[00:00:00] CXX= c++
[00:00:00] CPP= cpp
[00:00:00] LD=
[00:00:00] NM=
[00:00:00] OBJDUMP=
[00:00:00] STRINGS=
[00:00:00] .endif
[00:00:00] 
[00:00:00] .if ${.CURDIR:M*/shells/oksh}
[00:00:00] PREFIX=/
[00:00:00] .endif
[00:00:00] WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes
[00:00:00] CCACHE_DIR=/root/.ccache
[00:00:00] #### /usr/ports/Mk/Scripts/ports_env.sh ####
[00:00:00] _CCVERSION_5a0d953c=clang version 9.0.1 Target: x86_64-portbld-freebsd12.1 Thread model: posix InstalledDir: /usr/local/llvm90/bin
[00:00:00] _ALTCCVERSION_5a0d953c=none
[00:00:00] _CXXINTERNAL_81082297=clang version 9.0.1 Target: x86_64-portbld-freebsd12.1 Thread model: posix InstalledDir: /usr/local/llvm90/bin "/usr/local/llvm90/bin/ld" "--eh-frame-hdr" "-dynamic-linker" "/libexec/ld-elf.so.1" "--hash-style=both" "--enable-new-dtags" "-o" "a.out" "/usr/lib/crt1.o" "/usr/lib/crti.o" "/usr/lib/crtbegin.o" "-L/usr/lib" "/dev/null" "-lc++" "-lm" "-lgcc" "--as-needed" "-lgcc_s" "--no-as-needed" "-lc" "-lgcc" "--as-needed" "-lgcc_s" "--no-as-needed" "/usr/lib/crtend.o" "/usr/lib/crtn.o"
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 21, 2020)

```
[02:35:38] [1976/4437] /usr/local/bin/clang++90  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Itools/clang/lib/Sema -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/llvm-9.0.1.src/tools/clang/lib/Sema -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/llvm-9.0.1.src/tools/clang/include -Itools/clang/include -Iinclude -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/llvm-9.0.1.src/include -O2 -pipe -O2 -pipe -march=ivybridge -DNDEBUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -DNDEBUG -isystem /usr/local/include -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Werror=date-time -Werror=unguarded-availability-new -std=c++11 -Wall -Wextra -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wimplicit-fallthrough -Wcovered-switch-default -Wno-noexcept-type -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wstring-conversion -fdiagnostics-color -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -Wno-nested-anon-types -O2 -pipe -O2 -pipe -march=ivybridge -DNDEBUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -DNDEBUG -isystem /usr/local/include    -fno-exceptions -MD -MT tools/clang/lib/Sema/CMakeFiles/obj.clangSema.dir/SemaDeclAttr.cpp.o -MF tools/clang/lib/Sema/CMakeFiles/obj.clangSema.dir/SemaDeclAttr.cpp.o.d -o tools/clang/lib/Sema/CMakeFiles/obj.clangSema.dir/SemaDeclAttr.cpp.o -c /wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/llvm-9.0.1.src/tools/clang/lib/Sema/SemaDeclAttr.cpp
[02:35:38] FAILED: tools/clang/lib/Sema/CMakeFiles/obj.clangSema.dir/SemaDeclAttr.cpp.o 
[02:35:38] /usr/local/bin/clang++90  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Itools/clang/lib/Sema -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/llvm-9.0.1.src/tools/clang/lib/Sema -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/llvm-9.0.1.src/tools/clang/include -Itools/clang/include -Iinclude -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/llvm-9.0.1.src/include -O2 -pipe -O2 -pipe -march=ivybridge -DNDEBUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -DNDEBUG -isystem /usr/local/include -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Werror=date-time -Werror=unguarded-availability-new -std=c++11 -Wall -Wextra -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wimplicit-fallthrough -Wcovered-switch-default -Wno-noexcept-type -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wstring-conversion -fdiagnostics-color -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -Wno-nested-anon-types -O2 -pipe -O2 -pipe -march=ivybridge -DNDEBUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -DNDEBUG -isystem /usr/local/include    -fno-exceptions -MD -MT tools/clang/lib/Sema/CMakeFiles/obj.clangSema.dir/SemaDeclAttr.cpp.o -MF tools/clang/lib/Sema/CMakeFiles/obj.clangSema.dir/SemaDeclAttr.cpp.o.d -o tools/clang/lib/Sema/CMakeFiles/obj.clangSema.dir/SemaDeclAttr.cpp.o -c /wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/llvm90/work/llvm-9.0.1.src/tools/clang/lib/Sema/SemaDeclAttr.cpp
[02:35:38] clang-9: error: unable to execute command: Killed
[02:35:38] clang-9: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
[02:35:38] clang version 9.0.1 
[02:35:38] Target: x86_64-portbld-freebsd12.1
[02:35:38] Thread model: posix
[02:35:38] InstalledDir: /usr/local/llvm90/bin
[02:35:38] clang-9: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.llvm.org/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
[02:35:38] clang-9: note: diagnostic msg: 
[02:35:38] ********************
[02:35:38] 
[02:35:38] PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
[02:35:38] Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
[02:35:38] clang-9: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/SemaDeclAttr-c6c599.cpp
[02:35:38] clang-9: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/SemaDeclAttr-c6c599.sh
[02:35:38] clang-9: note: diagnostic msg: 
[02:35:38] 
[02:35:38] ********************
[02:35:38] ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
[02:35:39] *** Error code 1
[02:35:39] 
[02:35:39] Stop.
[02:35:39] make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm90
[02:35:39] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[02:35:39] ===>  Cleaning for llvm90-9.0.1_1
[02:35:45] build of devel/llvm90 | llvm90-9.0.1_1 ended at Mon Jul 20 23:56:14 CEST 2020
[02:35:45] build time: 02:35:45
[02:35:45] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## Lamia (Jul 21, 2020)

It's unusual. It builds here w/o buildsystem (Poudrière).


----------



## Lamia (Jul 21, 2020)

Empty make.conf and src.conf.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 21, 2020)

It's usually not a good idea to compile a compiler with OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS? I don't think it's a problem of poudriere, but the combination of options it uses.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 21, 2020)

Try that, it does help sometimes.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 21, 2020)

No. Not _sometimes_, but nearly _anytime_.  Then you can enable the options one after the other and find the one that fails.  Sort by your estimate which will likely be the nasty one.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 21, 2020)

Note : Now I installed the binary from Q3, and compiling llvm90 v 2020Q3 with itself worked fine.


----------

